# Are my dogs pure GSD?



## einsteezy (Apr 5, 2013)

My friend rescued them from the streets in AZ a few months ago. When he moved he couldnt keep them. One of them lost all of his baby teeth 2 months ago though I think it may have been because of a hard bone he was chewing on, the last 6 teeth all fell out within a few days, he was 36 lbs then. The other one's baby teeth all fell out a month and a week ago. They both weight 60 lbs now. Thanks for your input. I love them so much and Im curious if they may be pure.


----------



## Gsdlover13 (Jan 9, 2013)

einsteezy said:


> My friend rescued them from the streets in AZ a few months ago. When he moved he couldnt keep them. One of them lost all of his baby teeth 2 months ago though I think it may have been because of a hard bone he was chewing on, the last 6 teeth all fell out within a few days, he was 36 lbs then. The other one's baby teeth all fell out a month and a week ago. They both weight 60 lbs now. Thanks for your input. I love them so much and Im curious if they may be pure.


Yes they look full breed..first picture is a sable color the second one is a saddle back...good luck!!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you for taking this trio in They all look like GSD.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

looks pure but who knows if they came off the street , they are absolutely adorable!


----------



## einsteezy (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for the reply guys!


----------



## einsteezy (Apr 5, 2013)

Does anyone know if they are of normal size?


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

Their weight to puppy teeth ratio sounds normal - how old are they now approximately?


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

One looks like a panda shepherd. The one with white on chest. Look PB to me. Cute in any case. Fiona is 10.5 months and 62lbs. How do yours compare to that?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## einsteezy (Apr 5, 2013)

Because we found them im not sure of their age. I assumed that all his teeth fell right when he turned 5 months. So he was 40 lbs at 5 months 50 lbs at 6 months and 59 lbs at 7 months. They are both the same weight and very lean. I hope they will get to 80 lbs or so...


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Definitely!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

